# Evergreens with "berries"



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what they think this is? I just want to make sure they aren't poisonous.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe Southern red cedar


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Juniper


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

i say Juniper as well, take a close look at the berries, you should see what look like scales making up the berry. The juniper berry is not a real berry but a very small cone like structure.. If it is a juniper collect lots of 'berries' for sauerkraut, tea, stews, they are yummy and good for you!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

There is no doubt in my mind. Normally in this section of the forum I use words like "might be" or "looks like" or "possibly"....but that is for sure a juniper.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

po boy said:


> Maybe Southern red cedar


I had no idea some junipers were called cedars!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

ShannonR said:


> There is no doubt in my mind. Normally in this section of the forum I use words like "might be" or "looks like" or "possibly"....but that is for sure a juniper.


Thanks. Yes I believe the red cedar ( juniper) is what it is after looking at Google. It is growing all along our fence line... actually the fence is owned by the people with the cattle in the property next to ours.


----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> There is no doubt in my mind. Normally in this section of the forum I use words like "might be" or "looks like" or "possibly"....but that is for sure a juniper.


I was thinking juniper too


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

primal1 said:


> I had no idea some junipers were called cedars!


Ditto


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

dmm1976 said:


> Thanks. Yes I believe the red cedar ( juniper) is what it is after looking at Google. It is growing all along our fence line... actually the fence is owned by the people with the cattle in the property next to ours.


if they are thin looking and you want them thicker you can prune but just the new growth and don't prune past any green on a branch, they don't always resprout new growth.. they look amazing with all the berries


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

primal1 said:


> if they are thin looking and you want them thicker you can prune but just the new growth and don't prune past any green on a branch, they don't always resprout new growth.. they look amazing with all the berries


And I see you can use them for fresh Garland at Christmas time.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

this thread just made me think juniper might be a great flavor for kombucha


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

primal1 said:


> I had no idea some junipers were called cedars!


They're not.

Those are definitely juniper berries.

Make some gin.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> They're not.
> 
> Those are definitely juniper berries.
> 
> Make some gin.


yes they are Junipers, but follow the link po boy provided.. it's a common name so often misleading..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

dmm1976 said:


> It is growing *all along our fence line*...


That's common due to birds eating the berries and then sitting on the fence.
Many of the berries pass through unchanged and can germinate.

They taste a lot like turpentine to me.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Now the conundrum is cut them down or leave them?

The fields that butt up against us on 2 sides are owned by a lady that lives close by....she rents the land to a cattle farmer. ( Is that the correct term?) My dad says they ( not sure if the owner or the renter) used to come through a couple times a year and clear out the fence line. But it hasn't been done in years. Some of the trees are now quite tall and almost no part of the fence is visible. 

I could go ask the lady if she minds us messing with it...or I could just leave it and trim what hangs on my side .. but the trees are chocking out all the blackberries that used to grow there.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

She will probably love you for taking care of it LOL. Here junipers are pretty slow grower so they need to be very neglected to get out of control.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

dmm1976 said:


> Now the conundrum is cut them down or leave them?


I'd leave them unless they are shading or overhanging the fields too much.
They make excellent wind breaks and wildlife habitat.


----------

